# Amazonia light vs Fluval stratum



## Johny (11 Sep 2018)

So I already bought a bag of fluval stratum, but my local fish store just got ada goods.
Will upgrading from fluval to amazonia light really make a diffrence?

Also for the bottom later i'm gonna mix either the jbl volcano mineral or the ada power sand (ada power sand is double the price of jbl.. so again not sure what to go with), so one of those mixed up with baked clay substrate that I already have.


note my filter is already established for like a year


----------



## Johny (14 Sep 2018)

solved


----------



## alto (15 Sep 2018)

What did you decide?

I’m not much impressed with the Fluval Stratum (which is by far the most expensive locally  ) - there have been reports on shrimp forums of issues with some production runs (as all dead shrimp or non-thriving shrimp)

If you like the ADA and it’s in budget, go with ADA 
I hated the Power Sand I got years back, it constantly resurfaced & looked ugly - it seems decidedly improved (judging by online video performance)


----------

